# got the samick sage in :)



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok guys, I finally got the sage in today and got her out shooting. A few questions now, I obviously need a new string with it. It came with a stock string labeled 62 inches, i twisted it up, and put it on, and the bow string length from string loop to loop was 58 inches. I am looking at getting a fast flight string, my question is what length would you get for this 40lb 62 inch samick sage. How many strand, flemish?, etc.

any help would be great. I'll have more questions later.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Your string is the right length. AMO(archery manufacturers orginization) states that the standard sting length is 4" less than the actual bow length. The sting on the sage is noutorius for being bad though


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

How many twists, and what brace height do you have with the current string?

PS congrats on the new bow!


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

brace height is a bit low like 7 1/2 i'd like it around 8. i would like a fast flight string, just deciding on how many strands.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

Why don't you twist it up to 8" (7 ½”- 8 ¼” Recommended Brace Height) ???

(At least until you get the fast flight.)


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

I will, i still need to get the new arrows for it also. i got home from work at 7;15 was running out of light, so i had to get it strung up fast so i could sling some arrows.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

I understand THAT !!! :smile:


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

> AMO(archery manufacturers orginization) states that the standard sting length is 4" less than the actual bow length.


Actually AMO says the string should be 3" shorter (longbow, recurve, whatever). Mr. Mullaney words it in a complicated way, but it says the same thing. Page 3 from the AMO specs ( http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/AMO/AMOStandards.pdf)



> AMO Bow Length Standard is designated to be three inches longer than AMO
> Bow String Master that braces bow at proper String or Brace Height. Bow String
> Master will carry only the bow length designation. Example: A Bow String
> Master designated as AMO 66” (bow length) will have an actual length under
> tension of 63”.


Now, what does that mean? Basically it means that if the bow was built to AMO specs, it should brace properly with a string that is 3" shorter than the bow length.

For that bow, I go with 10-12 strands of 8125, second choice would be Dynaflight '97. Flemish or endless will work just fine, I prefer flemish--more adjustable and quieter.

Since the 58" string (measure it on the bow just to be sure) put it at a 7.5" brace, I'd start there. You can generally get away with a slightly lower brace height with the FF type strings, but twisting up a half inch is no big deal.

Good luck and have fun with it!

Chad


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Heard from good sources saying 16 strands of 8125 is best bet!


----------



## recurveit (May 24, 2012)

New string is a must. My sage likes 8 1/4.


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

Why are we activating a thread over a year old ?


----------

